# Getting calls from an unknown number.



## Desmond (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

I've been getting calls from a certain series of numbers starting with 140. I have no idea where these numbers originate from. If I answer there is no response, the call goes on for 5 seconds then disconnects, then I get the call again. If I hang up without answering, then I don't get the call again.

This goes on for about 25 times a day and its driving me nuts. I can't listen to music or browse the web in peace on my phone. I tried looking online and it seems a lot of people are having this problem and everyone is oblivious as to who it is. What should I do?

Some numbers:
1400945383
1400945662
1409490087
1400945657
1409540014


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2012)

140 no's are ADS!

Register for Do not Dial Service from your Service provider


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2012)

I've tried. Its been about 6 months now, still not activated. Looks like I'll have to boot the idea cc guy.


----------



## R2K (May 22, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> 140 no's are ADS!
> 
> Register for Do not Dial Service from your Service provider



Did you mean DND (Do not Disturb)  ?


----------



## Desmond (May 22, 2012)

Tried again, I'm getting a message : "Dear Customer, the option exercised by you is invalid."


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2012)

^^Woops yead DND


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2012)

You have a secret admirer :3


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You have a secret admirer :3



:3 ........................


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

If you have an Android, you can easily block certain numbers. There are many efficient apps to do that.
Call is blocked, but you get notification too, about when and how many times did the call came.

PS: Which network you have. I have Airtel, and there comes calls to me from numbers like, 1400****, but in my case I rarely get those. Maybe 1 in a day.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You have a secret admirer :3




Feeling relatively less Forever Alone.




Vyom said:


> If you have an Android, you can easily block certain numbers. There are many efficient apps to do that.
> Call is blocked, but you get notification too, about when and how many times did the call came.
> 
> PS: Which network you have. I have Airtel, and there comes calls to me from numbers like, 1400****, but in my case I rarely get those. Maybe 1 in a day.



I use idea. I tried some call blocking apps, but most of them are paid. Free ones are not so good.

I use Android BTW.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

Well, personally I don't use any call blocking app, but	I tried this one:
 *play.google.com/store/apps/details...51bGwsMSwyLDEsImVtYndhcmUucGhvbmVibG9ja2VyIl0.

And found this appropriate for my needs. It actually blocked the contact without letting them know that I have blocked them. (that means no busy tone or message rather out of reach message). 

Only thing missing from the apps which I tried is the ability to add numbers through wildcards.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (May 23, 2012)

Try this call blocker: Here
It can block via wildcard also.


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2012)

Trying....will let you know if it worked.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 23, 2012)

Try tweeting and give them a complaint @
*twitter.com/ideacellular

or

*www.facebook.com/idea


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2012)

Update: The wildcard feature is only available in the pro version. Since I do not have a credit card, I cannot use that facility.



gopi_vbboy said:


> Try tweeting and give them a complaint @
> *twitter.com/ideacellular
> 
> or
> ...



Yes, yes. Will try here. Everyone will know this time.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 9, 2012)

Desmond David:

I think you are being trolled. Call Bombarding. Just like SMS Bombarding.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2012)

Imma gonna change my service and see what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gurprem (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

I've also been getting calls from these numbers:
+1404588
+1365904
+1000003
+1211168
+1156196
+1398480
I used truecaller to trace them,it says U.S.Googled them,the closest was this thread that seemed to be having the same problem as i do.I did pick up the call the first time, on the other line the person said Al-salamu Alaykum,the number seemed weird,a lot less digits, so i hang up.Since then i started getting the chain of calls from lots of weird numbers.I've used truecaller to block a few.I am hoping to know when did yours stop and what did you do?


----------

